# samples



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i did an art festival last weekend and handed out samples. i ran out by noon. i took about 150, i have 3 more festivals coming up and wondering should i try to have enough for all day or just take about the same and not worry about running out. i was very aggressive handing them out because nobody was stopping (had my table in the back) moved table to the front and sales started. thinking the next time with the table in the front i may not have to hand so many out if people stop  i am going back to that town for another festival in 3 weeks so hoping all those samples pay off.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm doing a very small, very "unofficial" show this weekend. I've actually been invited to have a booth at a small fair here in Va in the equine building for my Natural Hoof Care business. I'll be doing a couple of demo's too, and the lady that invited me told me I could bring all the soap I wanted because last year I brought some unwrapped samples and gave them to friends, and she got some and absolutely loved it and really wants me to bring more. I've done a lot of samples recently, bagged them in 3x4 zip locks, and put a little label on them with all my info, and labeled it a "SAMPLE" so people didn't think all my bars were that small. I take a big 6 oz bar and cut it up into 5 small bars. I was thinking of either selling them for $1 each, or giving them away, not sure which. I'm thinking I'll offer one free sample to each person who stops by, and then offer more for sale for a $1 if they'd like to sample others. I'll have my regular bars there too for sale. I only have 100 samples so I guess I need to conserve them a little somehow. Does it really pay off to hand out loads of samples?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

At my market, yes, handing out samples paid off big. Lots of people come back saying they tried my soap sample and loved it and now want to buy more. Not so sure about a craft show as you may not see those people again if they aren't local to you and you don't have a way for them to come back and purchase. I will take some with me for my city shows this fall but will give them out 'selectively'. Every year I pick up a few repeat customers from these shows I do. They will email or call for soap and pay for shipping and a few make the trip here to get it. Then they give them as gifts and that sometimes produces more customers and so on.


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have a website, make sure that gets on there too, you'll be happily surprised at how many orders you get from that! 
Good luck on the event!


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes! Samples Sell Soap! I got some from Vicki before I ever started, & immediatley bought some. Steve tried it, and he bought a BUNCH more. Since we started, the only exception has been family! :rofl :sigh. They seem to expect to just keep on gettin' it for nothin'.

Tom


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Samples sell lots of soap. My samples were lasting too long- in the last 5 weeks I have started cutting them smaller... I am ordering bags in bulk (1000) today that are 2X3 to put them in, just big enough for my label that says sample size goat milk soap, the handwritten name of the soap, and all of my contact info. I have just decided to switch the bags to cut costs, and I now get 21 samples from a 6 oz bar instead of 10...saves me money. People were coming up to me and saying I still have that sample I got from you- it is lasting great! 
after 5 weeks??? :tapfoot _use the soap, people!_ don't just sniff it!

this is cutting the cost of a single sample from 0.55 each to 0.20 each...much better considering the number I give away! I always like to have them, but don't give them to cutomers who look like they will be buying. I used to have them unwrapped, but customers wouldn't take them because they didn't have a place to put them in their bags...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm going to cut mine smaller next year too. But I want it to last at least a week. I want them to use it from the time they come to the market until the next week when they come again so they are reminded daily. I was cutting 1 oz samples and will go down to 1/2 ounce samples. I got a sample from a table once that was so small I could hardly use it once. I don't think that's enough to make an impression.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, but people are using my 1/2 oz samples for over 3 weeks!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been cutting my 6 oz bars into about 11 samples..they still won't fit into the tiny bags I bought (2x3) but they'll fit into the 3x4 bags I can get at Walmart. I put a label on it with all of my info. I'm doing a festival this weekend and hope to hand out lots of samples. It's a local festial so I'm hoping I'll see a lot of people I know, even if just casually, that didn't know I made soap and will try it. I also deliver soap when I'm out trimming horses if a soap customer is in the area. This weekend will be my first large festival and I'm a wreck. I have no idea if I have enough soap or not. My boyfriend just finished building me a set of riser shelfs last night and is going to get off work early today and make another set. My banner is not done and my house is a wreck trying to get ready....and I still have a tons of soap to wrap and lotion to make. Luckily my daughter is supposed to come out to help me today when she gets out of class.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My house is always a wreck during the fall show season. *sigh* I just don't have any good place to store all the paraphenalia other than the basement and I am not going to drag everything up and down the stairs every weekend. Too easy to forget something too. I used to store a lot in a small spare bedroom but now my dad comes so often and uses that room that everything just gets spread out here and there on the main floor. Good luck on your show, Anita!


----------

